# US Citizen arrested for insulting King of Thailand



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

Lerpong Wichaikhammat, U.S. Citizen, Arrested For Insulting Thailand's King Bhumibiol Adulyadej









> BANGKOK (Reuters) - Thai authorities have arrested and charged a U.S. citizen with insulting the country's revered monarchy, the latest of a growing number of people accused of breaching the world's toughest lese-majeste laws.
> 
> The Department of Special Investigation (DSI), Thailand's equivalent of the FBI in the United States, said Thai-born Lerpong Wichaikhammat, 55, had translated an article deemed offensive to the monarchy and posted it on his blog.
> 
> ...



Lerpong Wichaikhammat, U.S. Citizen, Arrested For Insulting Thailand's King Bhumibiol Adulyadej


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2011)

obama may be taking notes! Must not offend the divine you know.


----------



## uscitizen (May 27, 2011)

I was not arrested.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I was not arrested.



lol sorry.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

syrenn said:


> obama may be taking notes! Must not offend the divine you know.



Alot of countries actually have rules like that, I know if you are in the Middle East you can be arrested if you insult the Emirs of countries like Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Oman etc


----------



## adeel_sami (May 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > obama may be taking notes! Must not offend the divine you know.
> ...



No, that's not the case in Pakistan


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 28, 2011)

There's always some people that learn the hard way other countries don't have the same freedoms we do.


----------



## waltky (Jul 4, 2011)

Keepin' it in the family...

*Thai Opposition Wins Election*
_July 03, 2011 - Thailands early election results indicate the opposition Pheu Thai party led by Yingluck Shinawatra, and backed by her brother, former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra, has won a majority.  Pheu Thai defeated the ruling Democrats of Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva and, although official results are not expected until Monday, Abhisit accepted defeat and congratulated his rival._


> Thailands main opposition Pheu Thai party dominated Sundays nationwide election, the first in four years.  The contest was mainly between the ruling Democrats of Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva and the opposition Pheu Thai, led by Yingluck Shinawatra, the younger sister of former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra.  Even before official results were in, exit polls indicated Pheu Thai won a comfortable majority of seats in parliament.
> 
> The victory marks a dramatic political reversal for Thaksin and his allies nearly five years after he was forced from power in a military coup.  Abhisit accepted defeat and congratulated Yingluck Shinawatra on national television, welcoming her as Thailands first female prime minister.  But he said the Democrats would continue to oppose Pheu Thais plan to grant amnesty to politicians, including Thaksin.  He says they worked very hard for more than two years and he wants to thank everyone.  From today, he says, he wishes to see unity, reconciliation, and for the new government to do as promised.  He says the Democrats will be a constructive opposition party in the parliament, but will oppose any attempt to grant amnesty to any individuals.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Victorious Thai Party Forms Coalition*
_July 4, 2011  One day after its overwhelming victory in a parliamentary election, a political party loyal to former Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra announced on Monday that it was forming a coalition with four smaller parties._


> The head of the party, Pheu Thai, and likely prime minister is Yingluck Shinawatra, 44, the youngest sister of Mr. Thaksin, who was ousted in a coup in 2006 now lives in Dubai evading a jail term for abuse of power.  Preliminary results showed Pheu Thai with 264 seats, more than half the total of 500 and enough to form a single-party government. The incumbent prime minster, Abhisit Vejjajiva, resigned on Monday as head of the Democrat Party, which won only 160 seats. He promised to play a constructive role in opposition.
> 
> The election commission said it was investigating accusations of electoral fraud that could disqualify some candidates and affect the size of the Pheu Thai victory. It said it would announce the final tally within 30 days. With both electoral and political challenges in view, Pheu Thai immediately began negotiating with parties that could add to the governments total and offer safety in numbers.  Referring to the total of coalition seats, Ms. Yingluck said at a news conference: Two hundred ninety-nine is a beautiful number.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 4, 2011)

No junta in Thailand...

*Thailand's military accepts sweeping election win*
_4 July`11  Thailand's military eased concerns of renewed turmoil Monday by accepting the sweeping electoral win of toppled ex-premier Thaksin Shinawatra's party, while his sister vowed to reconcile the deeply divided nation as its first female prime minister._


> The election marked an extraordinary rebuke of the military-backed establishment that deposed Thaksin in a coup five years ago, and the opposition's strong mandate in parliament was likely to boost stability in the short-term  a fact reflected in a sharp rise in the Thai stock market Monday.  Thaksin's overthrow in 2006 triggered years of political unrest in the Southeast Asian kingdom, including mass street protests launched by Thaksin's supporters last year that were crushed in a bloody army crackdown.
> 
> Defense Minister Gen. Prawit Wongsuwon said the army would accept a government led by Thaksin's sister, 44-year-old Yingluck Shinawatra, and vowed the military would not stage a coup.  "I've said this several times," Prawit was quoted as saying by several Thai newspapers Monday. "We are not going to intervene."  Yingluck announced an agreement Monday to form a five-party coalition government. Her Pheu Thai party won a majority of 265 seats in the 500-seat lower house of parliament outright, according to preliminary results of Sunday's polling; Yingluck said the agreement with four minor parties would boost her coalition to 299 seats.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Incoming Thai PM: Case against Thaksin and others to be reviewed*
_July 4, 2011 -- Incoming prime minister says case against her brother will be reviewed; She says she will not encourage her brother to return to Thailand to serve time; Former Prime Minister Thaksin: "I should not be part of the problems"; Yingluck Shinawatra's party won at least 265 seats in the 500-seat parliament_


> The woman set to become Thailand's first female prime minister, Yingluck Shinawatra, said Monday that authorities will reopen an investigation into her brother, former Thai Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra, who was convicted of corruption after being forced from office.  Yingluck Shinawatra's Pheu Thai party dominated the country's general election on Sunday, winning 265 seats in the 500-member parliament. It was a major victory for the party once headed by her brother, who was exiled after a military coup threw him from power in 2006. He left the country two years later, after he was convicted of conflict of interest charges. He was sentenced in absentia to two years' imprisonment.
> 
> In her first one-on-one interview with an international media organization after all the votes had been counted, Shinawatra told CNN's Sara Sidner she would not encourage her brother, who lives in Dubai, to return to Thailand to serve his sentence. She said she did not know whether her brother was wrongly convicted but that a truth and reconciliation commission plans to review the case against him and several others.  Thaksin Shinawatra, meanwhile, spoke Monday about his sister's status as the country's next prime minister.  "I'm proud of her and I trust her," he told reporters in the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 4, 2011)

We should neg him for that.

uscitizen


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 4, 2011)

syrenn said:


> obama may be taking notes! Must not offend the divine you know.



rdean has already dropped in today to show his approval of this concept.


----------

